# Copy of police clearance for UK clearance



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all.

Happy New Year.

Wonder if anyone can advise. I've just read that it is possible for SA police clearance to be reissued within six months, does anyone know if this is possible or something similar is possible for UK clearances?

We need to do my partner's endorsements and, as far as I understand, will need a new clearance certificate. Is anyone able to advise?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

saffalass said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> ...


Hi Saffalass, 

ACRO offer a 10 day service, but the application needs to be sent to the UK and return from the UK, so use a reliable courier company.


----------

